# Where do I find a trolling fan for my boat?



## Truerebel

I have been searching online for one of the small gas motor fans that mount at the back of the boat and is used for trolling in water too shallow for a standard trolling motor yet I can't seem to find anywhere that sells them? Any suggestions? Also, is it a good idea to put one on a Bowfishing boat? Any issues?


----------



## bowcarp

rebel not saying there are none but I,ve never seen a fan rig in the Dakotas most everyone I know uses a troller but if you want to read up on them and ask questions try here http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/fo ... Fan-Setups


----------

